# معايير شحن البطارية



## محسن الزيدي (8 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اساتذتنا الاعزاء 
عندما نريد عمل شاحن لاي بطارية فابلة للشحن ماذا نراعي ؟ 
مثال للتوضيح 
لدي بطارية سيارة 12 فولت 50 امبير هل يجوز مثلا شحنها 18 فولت لكي يكون زمن الشحن اسرع او اكثر من 18 فولت ... واذا كان الفولت عالي ( اي اعلى من قيمة فولتية المراد شحنه ) ماذا يحصل ؟
ثم اذا كان الشاحن خرجه تيار متناوب ( اي وصل محولة مباشرة دون تقويم ماذا يوثر على الشحن ) يرجى التوضيح


----------



## hussien95 (8 فبراير 2013)

أخي الكريم عند شحن بطارية قابلة للشحن يجب مراعات فولتية البطارية وأمبيرها لتصنيع أفضل شاحن,يعني لو عندنا بطارية سيارة مثل ماقلة أنت 12v 50AH يجب أن يكون أمبير الشاحن مرتبط بمدة شحن البطارية التي نريدها ,يعني مثلا شاحن15أمبير يحتاج3.3ساعة تقريبا لشحن هذه البطارية شحنة كاملة واذا أردنا زمن الشحن أطول أو أقصر لامشكلة ولكن شحن بطارية بساعة واحدة أو ساعة ونصف يقلل من عمرها كثيرا والقانون هو :أمبير البطارية÷أمبير الشاحن=المدة الزمنية بالساعة,ولكن تختلف الدقة قليلا تبعا لدرجة حرارة الحمض داخل البطارية وعمر البطارية,وبالنسبة للفولت يكتب على البطارية شحنة الأستعداد,والشحنة الكاملة:شحنة الأستعدا وهي تعني أن تشحن البطارية نصف شحنة للأستخدامات القليلة على البطارية وهذا يكسب البطارية عمر أفتراضي أكبر,والشحنة الكاملة وهذا يعني شحن البطارية 100%للأستخدامات الكثيرة أو المستمرة مثل الأنفيرتر وهذا يقلل من عمر البطارية,وغالبا يكون الشحن الأستعداد بين:13v -13.7 والشحنة الكاملة:14v 14.50v ,وأنا لاأنصحك بشاحن 18فولت لبطارية 12فولت لأن الشحن السرريع كما زكرنا يضعف البطارية كثيرا وأنا شخصيا أستخدم شاحن15فولت 20أمبير لبطارية 12فولت 120أمبير وهو يعمل جيدا,والشحن بفولت مرتفع يأدي الى تبخر الماء والحمض بشكل كبير لذلك لاتستخدمه.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 فبراير 2013)

*أخى
قلت بطارية قابلة للشحن وهذا يتطلب أن تعرف خواصها فالحامضية غير القلوية غير بطاريات النيكل غير الليثيوم
البطارية الحامضية 12 فولت - حسنا اتبع تعليمات المصنع أولا فهو أدرى بما انتج وكل طراز له موقع على الشبكة و به خواصه
إن لم يكن ذلك فالأعم أن تشحن بتيار بقيمة 10% لمدة 12 ساعة أى بطارية 50 أمبير ساعة تشحن بتيار 5 أمبير
لو طلب السرعة فلا بأس من الزيادة إلى 3 أو 4 أمثال هذا التيار و ما زاد عن ذلك قد يؤثر على عمر البطارية - من صنع البطارية أدرى بخواصها
طبعا الشحن حتى يصل الجهد إلى 13.8 فولت أو ما يذكر المصنع و البعض بفضل 14 فولت ثم عندها يخفض الجهد إلى 13.7 لحين الإستخدام إن كان الوقت بينهما طويل (اسابيع مثلا)
*


----------



## عبدوعبدو (22 فبراير 2013)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## احمد القطاوي (22 فبراير 2013)

اعتقد ان كل بطارية ياتي معها ورقة الضمان ويكون مكتوب عليها طريقة الشحن الصحيحة
اتذكر اني اشتريت بطارية نسر وكان مكتوب في الورقة لا يتعدي تيار الشاحن 10 او 16 %


----------



## ثامر خلف (26 فبراير 2013)

اخي العزيز بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني اذا تم توصيل المحول مباشرة الى البطارية بدون تقويم سوف يحدث شورت ( دائرة قصر ) في المحول اذا كان تيارها صغير اما اذا كان تيارها عالي سوف يؤدي الى تلف اقطاب البطارية او تلف البطارية بالكامل او تلف اطراف التوصيل للمحول اذا كانت غير جيدة اي سمكها قليل ولن يكون هناك شحن


----------



## waelazzaz (5 يناير 2015)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## سعيدعلى احمد (11 يناير 2015)

ممتاز


----------



## دعاب (27 فبراير 2015)

شكرا على المعلومات​


----------



## دعاب (27 فبراير 2015)

شكرا على المعلومات​


----------



## دعاب (27 فبراير 2015)

سؤال لو سمحتو عندى بطاريه 200 امبير 12 فولت اريد ان اشحنه بشاحن 10 امبير المشكله لااعرف زمن اكتمال شحن البطاريه ارجو المساعده


----------

